# Got a pork butt question



## ufert (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey guys we are throwing in a 9lb pork butt into my cajun injector electric smoker while I work 6pm-6am tonight to have for the game tomorrow. Is it possible to have the wife watch it and smoke it for 6 or 7 hrs until she goes to bed and then take it out and foil it and put it in the oven until I get home and then I will throw it back in the smoker?? Will this method work or is there another route to take after she removes it from the smoker for bed?? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## ldrus (Feb 1, 2014)

That will work!, after that length of time your meat internal temp should be high enough(160deg) that it won't except any  more  smoke  anyways and u could finish it off in the oven


----------



## ufert (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks, will it still have a good bark on it that way??


----------



## ldrus (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes it will


----------



## ufert (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok guys here's the plan I hope it works. We put the butt on at 4:30 pm and set the smoker for 225. We are gonna let it go all night until I get home at 6am. It's a little over 9 lbs so I am figuring about 13.5 hrs to cook low and slow. That way when I get home at 6am it should be done or close to it. Pray for us our Super Bowl food is good. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 1, 2014)

9 pounds at 225 should be done in 18-24hours....  That's hitting an IT of 200-205. Then you have to wrap and rest for a hour at least. Then pull. Should be some good eats, post some pictures!


----------



## ufert (Feb 1, 2014)

Great thanks for the info!!! My wife just called and said the meat temp is reading 130 and the smoker is a steady 225. I will get some pics when I get home in the morning. Just don't want to over cook it.


----------



## ufert (Feb 2, 2014)

Well just talked to the wife at 4:00 am and she said the butt has some really good looking bark and the internal temp is at 160. That's 11.5 hrs so far so it sounds like it's going ok I will update when I get home, wish me luck!!!


----------



## ldrus (Feb 2, 2014)

Thumbs up! Waiting for pics


----------



## ufert (Feb 2, 2014)

Almost there internal temp of 184, pics are coming soon!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 2, 2014)

Ufert said:


> Almost there internal temp of 184, pics are coming soon!!



Nice Thumbs Up , it's gettin there just a few more hours sounds like.  Can't wait to see the pics.  WHB


----------



## ufert (Feb 2, 2014)

It smells so good I want to pull it now!! Internal temp is at 187, turned up the heat in the smoker to compensate for the 20 degree temp outside. 9 lb Butt has been on for 16.5 hrs.


----------



## eman (Feb 2, 2014)

And just to let you know ,As long as you have meat and smoke the meat will take on smoke. may take on less after the bark forms but it will keep absorbing smoke.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 2, 2014)

No sense in hurrying it.  Let it keep going,  remove from heat around 200.  Wrap in towels and place  in ice chest.  The IT will continue to rise.  Just before you are ready to eat pull apart, removing excess fat.  I like to sprinkle with a little finishing sauce, tends to cut the fat a bit.


----------



## ufert (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the help guys the butt was awesome!! Had great bark and was so juicy and tasty. Needless to say it didn't make it very long everybody tore it apart. Thanks for all the great advice and help it's much appreciated. If I can figure out how to do pics on here I will post some. Thanks again


----------

